# Quick Question



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey guys.  Is the Obsidian Eye something to do with Warhammer?  I'm a LOTR guy myself, but I can't remember if I saw it mentioned in White Dwarf or something.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 18, 2012)

I just did a google search and found LOTR keepsakes, trinkets etc and they are selling Obsidian eye necklaces.

However, If I recall right the TOWER was made of obsidian, I don't recall mention of an obsidian "eye" There was an eye of the world... and the eye on top of the tower where he needed to dispose of the ring (I can't remember if they were the same eye now...)


----------



## Konstanz (Mar 19, 2012)

Maybe the obsidian eye is the same as the Palantiri? You know those orbs you can use to communicate over large distances?

Googling it gives me sites about everquest, ratchet and clank and some jewelery site. I doubt it has anything to do with LoTR or Warhammer.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I was under the impression that I had created a new name for a guild, but had one of those panic moments.


----------

